# One more try, better prices



## Lax (Dec 1, 2004)

Since I really need to get rid of this stuff I am dropping the prices by a good amount because I really need the money for a repair on my truck. New list is as follows.

Memory/Cache chips:
128M PC100 Trandcend 15$
64M PC100 Siemens 10$
128M PC100 CL2 Crucial 15$
PC100 Crucial (unknown size, possibly 128) 15$
256M PC2700 CL2.5 Samsung 40$
256M PC2700 CL2.5 Crucial (Should still work, will test if bought)35$
256M PC2700 CL2.5 Crucial (Should still work, will test if bought)35$
256M PC2100 (unknown company, covered by Heatsink) 35$

Monitor's:
Daewoo 511B 20 17" (should be) 20$
Gateway2000 Cyrstalscan 1572DG 15" 20$
Idek Iiyama Vision Master 17 Model MF-8617A 17" 100$
Sony Trinitron Multiscan 200SX 15" 30$
Compaq MV500 15" 20$
Acer Acerview 34T UVGA 15" 10$
NEC Multisync 4FGe 15" 30$
Gateway2000 EV500 15" 20$
Gateway Crystalscan 1024NI 15" 10$
Pixie DL-1455M 15" 20$
Samsung Syncmaster 3Ne 15" 30$
Sony Trinitron CDP-E100 15" 20$
CTX 1785 17" 40$


Gfx cards:
Nvidia 128M GForceFX5200PC AGP 90$
Radeon 128M 9800 Pro AGP 180$
Nvidia 16M Vanta/Lt AGP 10$
Nvidia 16M Vanta/Lt AGP 10$
Hercules 64M 3D Prophet 4500 (Kyro II) AGP 15$
Nvidia 8 or 16M Riva 128ZX AGP 5$
Nvidia 16 or 32M PWA-G4000Pro (Gforce2 MX) AGP 10$
Ensoniq 16 or 32M 3D Banshee 9907 AGP 10$
Nvidia 8 or 16M Riva 128 (Velocity 128 AGP 1997 STBSystems branded) AGP 10$
Diamond 2 or 4M Speedstar VGA Rev. C6 ISA 1$
Oak Technology Inc. (unknown size) ISA 1$
Voodoo3 or 4 (unknown size) PCI 1$

Drives:
Many floppies and various CD-Roms, PM for details
1-20$

HDD's:
20.5GB WDCaviar 205BA 20$
9GB Quantum Fireball EL 5$
8GB Quantum Fireball Plus KA 6$
6GB WDCaviar 64AA 3$
3GB Seagate Medalist 2$
60GB Maxtor (Broken, unknown problem) Unknown Price PM me
2GB Quantum Fireball ST 1$
14.4GB IBM 10$
Various others from 500M to 10Gb, PM for details

Printers:
Cannon BJC-5000 (Error) PM for an offer
HP-2000C Professional Series. (needs ink) 50$
Compaq IJ705 10$
HP Deskjet 940c 20$
Epson Stylus C60 and C62 20$ ea.


Cases:
Many ATX and AT cases, PM for details

CPU's:
2.6Ghz P4 512K cache (Should still work, will test if being bought)150$
2.6Ghz P4 512K cache 150$
2.4Ghz Celeron 256K cache (does work) 50$
1.6Ghz P4 256 or 512K cache (socket 423) 60$

Mobo's:
PM for details on mobo's (most are P4's and are discontinued)

Accesories:
Many mice and keyboards, PM for details

Prebuilt systems: (for those that want one easy at low prices)
1.3Ghz Duron, 10Gb Quantum Bigfoot drive, 3 2Gb Conner SCSI drives, 1 2Gb Seagate SCSI drive, 32x CD-Rom, 1 ATX PSU, 1 AT PSU PM for details

1 Briefcase Computer (for any too lazy to do their own, or someone that wants to show off a wierd computer) PM for details.

Various Other parts:
Will be updated more at later time after I take inventory.
2 Model 077 JBL tweeters from (J)L65 Jubals. 400$
2 Midrange's from same Jubal speakers as tweeters. 70$
2 150W JBL J830M floor speakers. 100$
2 70W Altec Lansing shelf speakers. 50$
2 200W sharp floor speakers. 100$
Teac 60W receiver w/3 disc changer/AM/FM (disc changer is broken) 50$
40W Awia powered subwoofer 40$
3 85W Aiwa shelf speakers (L,R,C) 100$
18" Power Magnet Subwoofer 200W(200$ new)(car) 100$
Coby CX-CDC282 CD/Tape/AM/FM Boombox with power woofers. 20$

That is all I can remember for now or have access to while sitting at my computer. I will take a full inventory tomorrow and post actual details on the monitors, HDD's, CD-ROMS's, and everything else that is missing. Post here for price requests or PM me for details on a specific part.
ALL prices can be negotiated OVER PM! For those 2 or 3 objects that don't have a price PM ME with what you believe, I honestly would have no idea what to charge.

Prices should be ok now, please PLEASE PM me with an offer if you don't like the price.


----------



## joelkyr (Dec 2, 2004)

full spec of ATI 9800Pro,what core.


----------



## Lax (Dec 2, 2004)

Unless it says the core somewhere else on the card I can't get it, I won't remove the HS.


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Dec 2, 2004)

hey me again..is that floppy drive, $1 to $20 or 1 for $20?


----------



## Lax (Dec 3, 2004)

around 1$ for the floppies, anywhere from 1-20$ for the CD's, is what I meant to say.


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Dec 3, 2004)

i'll take a floppy drive for a $1 if it's in good working condition...any color would be fine...what would shipping be to 17257,pa?


----------



## joelkyr (Dec 3, 2004)

how long has the VC card been used(ATI 9800PRO) and what is your last price for it


----------



## Tha Killa (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmm, I'm planning on buying a monitor. Any of those flat panels?   
If not, which ones are the newer/better ones? Thanks.


----------



## Lax (Dec 3, 2004)

VC has been in use since I got this computer up which means prolly about 7-8 months. No monitor's are flat panel, only flat CRT (I think I said that right). AND the only flat CRT I have I think is the Sony 200SX.


----------



## joelkyr (Dec 6, 2004)

so whats your last price for the VC? and was it OC?


----------



## Lax (Dec 6, 2004)

Never OC'ed (don't to any of my parts) it's a 128-bit arch. card bought in about jan. of this year, price is what you see, 180$.


----------



## glp103 (Feb 5, 2005)

How much would shipping be for the daewoo monitor to New York?


----------



## Praetor (Feb 5, 2005)

> Unless it says the core somewhere else on the card I can't get it, I won't remove the HS.


RivaTuner


----------



## Lax (Feb 5, 2005)

glp103 said:
			
		

> How much would shipping be for the daewoo monitor to New York?


Not to sure at the moment. I'll try and find out this weekend.


----------

